# How many animals do you have?



## Abbey'sMommie (Dec 11, 2008)

I will start we have 7 animals altogether now we would of had 8, We have Desi, Lucy , Ethel , Tinker-Bell those are the kitty Kats, Wookstock is the bird and Gypsy is mt Ferret and we had Papa the other Ferret but he passed in Oct and now we have our new Baby Abbey..... I need more he he


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

I have four dogs. Suzi, Roxy, Babs and Lovee. I have one cat. Our other cat had to be put down in November, at 14 years old life had become too much of a chore for him. We miss him terribly.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

2 so far and that's too many right now...LOL...


----------



## Rosie's mom (Dec 3, 2008)

1 Chi (Rosie), a cat (Trix), a parakeet (blue bell), lots of fish, and cattle (but I don't suppose they count!)


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Two dogs and two cats right now


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

My chi (Bailey), 2 cats (Gus & Fluff), a bunny (BunBun), fish & I just got rid of my 6 guinea piggies. 

My hubby's asthma was going berserk with all of them, its better now. I miss them. (sniffle)

We are going to get a female chi next year, Bailey has to have a lil friend!


----------



## 4chis (Dec 16, 2008)

I have 4 chihuahuas, 3 red tail boas, 3 corn snakes and 5 leopard geckos with a bunch of breeder rats to feed the boas...I think I should charge a petting zoo admission for people to come into my house!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Two Chihuahuas, Great Dane, Weimaraner, Sheltie, Ferret and a Coatimundi


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow, I need to see a picture of a coatimundi!!
I have 14 at present. 2 dogs,Adam and Hannah, 8 cats, patrick, eric, tootsie, bess, banjo, blossom, frisbee, gandalf, 2 rabbits, dillan and amy and 2 rats echo and whisper.
In the new year tho Im swapping the rats for two kittens from a friend, grace and nicholas (the rats sadly arent brave enuf to put up with all cats)
Hmm, maybe I should charge admission too!!


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

what a fun thread! 

We have, chi precious, cavalier king charles junior, cat Thomas (who got given to us) guinnea pig Peanut (who when he gets snipped we are getting a gf for), two love birds valentine and cherub, one syrian hamster honey, and two chinese dwarf hamsters starlight and moonshine  i love them allx


----------



## Abbey'sMommie (Dec 11, 2008)

4chis said:


> I have 4 chihuahuas, 3 red tail boas, 3 corn snakes and 5 leopard geckos with a bunch of breeder rats to feed the boas...I think I should charge a petting zoo admission for people to come into my house!


lol me to with my 8 animals ,i should charge admission also:coolwink:


----------



## roosterbob (May 2, 2008)

2 Chihuahuas, 1 Lab mix, and 3 cats.


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

We have 3 chihuahuas, 2 shih tzus, 1 yorkie mix, 1 IG, 1 African Grey, and 2 cats. How many does that make, lol? 10?


----------



## mocha_roo (Dec 16, 2008)

WOW great idea for a thread! 

Ok so i should also be charging an admission fee...On all my gifts i give out i say from the ZOO!! LOL 

I have 2 dogs 1 chi Mocha Roo and 1 lab chow mix Hailey i had 2 birds Skyy and Blu but Blu died of a heart attack then we have a red slider TURTLE and then we have a bunch of fish...

Next year i want to get a hermit crab and a beta to keep at work... lol


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow just googled Coatimundi
http://itech.pjc.edu/sctag/Little_Coatimundi/coati.jpg
I want one 

And just for the record i have 1 cat (fudge) and 2 goldfish. (Waiting patiently for a chi)


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

We just have 2. 

Boss Hogg (my chihuahua) and Daisy (my bf's ball python).


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

here goes, I have 5 chihuahuas 1 tiny tiny chinese crested 3 great danes 1 german shepherd an african grey parrot that never shuts up and a pond full of Koi. we are officially known as the dolittles by our neighbours. oh and my new chihuahua baby now 5 weeks old will join us soon and I can't wait.


----------



## MinChi (Nov 29, 2008)

We just have two dogs- Daisy the Chihuahua and Penny the Min Pin. We had a Betta for over 3 years, but he sadly passed away on Dec 2.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

mad dog woman said:


> here goes, I have 5 chihuahuas 1 tiny tiny chinese crested 3 great danes 1 german shepherd an african grey parrot that never shuts up and a pond full of Koi. we are officially known as the dolittles by our neighbours. oh and my new chihuahua baby now 5 weeks old will join us soon and I can't wait.


How tiny is your crested? There is a 6 month old Hairless crested in the paper that is just barely 2 lbs and I would love to get her as I love the breed. DH says absolutely not as they want $2000.00 for her:-( I know that the really small one's are not that common.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

catz4m8z said:


> Wow, I need to see a picture of a coatimundi!!
> I have 14 at present. 2 dogs,Adam and Hannah, 8 cats, patrick, eric, tootsie, bess, banjo, blossom, frisbee, gandalf, 2 rabbits, dillan and amy and 2 rats echo and whisper.
> In the new year tho Im swapping the rats for two kittens from a friend, grace and nicholas (the rats sadly arent brave enuf to put up with all cats)
> Hmm, maybe I should charge admission too!!


Here is our girl Yuka in her princess Halloween costume, my daughter is holding her


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

Yoshismom said:


> How tiny is your crested? There is a 6 month old Hairless crested in the paper that is just barely 2 lbs and I would love to get her as I love the breed. DH says absolutely not as they want $2000.00 for her:-( I know that the really small one's are not that common.




Emily is about 5lb around the same size as our chihuahuas. She is about 20 months old so full grown and a true hairless and the perfect addition to our chihuahua family. She is extremely mad and we love her to bits.


----------



## Keeffer (Feb 26, 2008)

I just have 1 chihuahua Keeffer, nothing else.


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

2 cats, Rufus and figero and Zoe the super chi


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

8 chihuahuas
2 chihuahua mixes(chiweenies)
1 Foster Dachshund


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

I have 
1 chihuahuas (Chico) 
1 Parrot ( a Cockatoo - Ross breasted)


----------



## lovmychi's (Dec 21, 2008)

we have 4 chi's 2 rabbirs 4 chickens tropicalk fish and 1 fat cat


----------



## nadias_mom (Dec 23, 2008)

i have 4 yorkies, 1 chi, 1 cat, 1 parakeet, and 1 fishie...hehehe. and i highly agree that a petting zoo fee should be administered before allowing people into my home!! rotest:


----------



## Brenda (Jul 28, 2008)

I have 
one chi
one Jack Russel terrier
one Blue fronted amazon parrot.

I had a African Gray parrot and a Cockatoo but my lung could not take the bird dust. *I Loved my cockatoo*.


----------



## lovmychi's (Dec 21, 2008)

african greys r lovely oh i'd love one of them


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Not enough!
If i had my way i'd have:
*3 chihuahuas - Daisy Boo, Tiger Lilly & Tiara
*Dalmation - Ella
*Pug - Pugsley 
And possibly a Labrador thrown in there somewhere to, or a male Chi.......

is it shocking i already have names picked out? lol i obviously have way too much free time on my hands lol


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

We have 4 chis-Tink, Tico, Fifi and Angie--and 2 Min Pins Harley and Ella.


----------



## Sushi'sMom (Dec 14, 2008)

Well lets see I have 

one female yorkie that is 1.5lbs and 18yrs old
one shihtzu female that is 11yrs old
one Congo African Grey DNA'd male 6mos old
2 female dumbo rats
1 female white mosaic Chinchilla 7yrs old
1 female blaze ferret 7mos old
And last but never least is my sweet baby Chi Sushi


----------



## Marcia&Hercules (Dec 27, 2008)

We have a female chocolate labrador named Mousse, she's 5 1/2.
A French Bulldog named Yoda, he's 4 1/2.
A Siberian Husky named Sky, she's 7.
A cat named Puddin, he's 7.

And our Chi, Hercules, who is 3 months old.


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

I have 2 cats, kitty and tiny, and 1 chi carrera


----------



## ANABELLE'S MOM (Oct 14, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> Two Chihuahuas, Great Dane, Weimaraner, Sheltie, Ferret and a Coatimundi


I would love to see a picture of your Great Dane with your chi's. I think the difference is so cute!


----------



## ANABELLE'S MOM (Oct 14, 2008)

I would have had 3 doggies but Chica my doxie/chi passed away in july. We have Anabelle our LC chi who is 3 yrs old and Maxx a 1 yr old Jack Russell Terrier.


----------



## lakeshorechihuahuas (Sep 24, 2008)

I love this thread!! 
I have:
2 pure Chi's
2 mixed Chi's
1 Belgian Shepard
1 fat cat
1 rabbit
9 chickens(1 rooster& 8 hens)
1 turtle
1 Big goldfish in an outdoor pond.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

^^^ ooooh id love chickens, do you have eggs all the time? it sounds fun to keep a chicken coop.


----------



## lakeshorechihuahuas (Sep 24, 2008)

Yes, I get about 5-6 eggs a day. I should get more when the weather warms. DH built me this for mothers day.


----------



## TippysMom (Jan 2, 2009)

Well, not counting my boyfriend, I have one dog, Tippy, and my beta fish, Tater Salad 

I wish I could have another Chi, heck, I wish I could have a whole housefull of them, but I have a teeny, tiny apartment. Maybe one day, when I actually have a house and a yard.


----------



## SCY0226 (Sep 11, 2008)

Riley is the only pet that belongs only to me.. but my family has 
a dog
a mouse
a guinea pig
3 parakeets
a cockatiel
a parrot 
a snake
a tank full of guppies
2 horses (that are kept on my mom's friend's acreage)
and does a 9 year old little sister count? haha

This house is a zoo


----------



## CHI'S AND ME (May 7, 2006)

2 labs, yellow and chocolate
5 chis
1 huge cat
5 fish
Oh and 1 university kid


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

lakeshorechihuahuas said:


> Yes, I get about 5-6 eggs a day. I should get more when the weather warms. DH built me this for mothers day.


Wow...and look at all your grass, im well jealous we just have a yard *sigh* hopefully one day i can have a chicken coop and lotsa grass  

Are they hard to clean out??


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

Just Kali and fish. I had a cat, but he passed on recently.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I have 2 chis, 2 leopard geckos, 1 betta.
I used to have rats too but they've all died


----------



## lakeshorechihuahuas (Sep 24, 2008)

Pinkglitterybunny, they are not to hard to clean out. Once a month or so I replace or sometimes layer the straw especially where they roost and lay eggs.


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

I live with my boyfriend who had a dalmation when I moved in. Then he got the rotti/cross, and I got my first hairless crested which led to another crested. My boy crested past away, so then I got Peek (my first chi).
So 5 dogs and one persian cat. The dalmation is 17 years old and is slowing down, but I think we're at our limit of pets now.


----------



## emzbubble (Dec 24, 2008)

I have one Chi called Keiko - 7 months old and a 2 year old cat called Jakey x


----------



## meffi (Feb 10, 2009)

2 hammysa a fat cat ,11 chihuahuas,+4 mini dachshunds hopng for a hairless crested later in the year and would love couple of goats and shetland ponies but that will b e when have found a house in the country(still trawling round estate agents ) had some chickens but my friend took over as they soooo didnt like me!


----------



## Experiment641 (Feb 8, 2009)

2 Harris Hawks: Todd and Mitch (who can guess their nicknames? hehe )
1 Barn Owl: Skye
1 European Eagle Owl: Ollie
3 Cats: Leo, Kimi and Eddie
2 Rats: Reggie and Frasier
8 Ferrets: Teddy, Buffy, Gimdli, Murphy, Lister, Rimmer, Bob-tail (he has a docked tail) and Grommit. 
1 AG parrot: Obi
Currently 1 hatchling Vietnamese stick insect
1 Rabbit: CJ
1 Guinea Pig: Basil
And two white jade land snails should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

wow!
You have alot of ferrets, i used to have 3 ferrets but once i got jamoka and working i coudn't take them out as much so i rehomed them.

How/why is his tail docked(bob tail)


----------



## Experiment641 (Feb 8, 2009)

Kioana said:


> wow!
> You have alot of ferrets, i used to have 3 ferrets but once i got jamoka and working i coudn't take them out as much so i rehomed them.


Yup, at first we were supposed to adopt 1, then we learnt that they need same-species care so got two then another, then another and so on!



> How/why is his tail docked(bob tail)


My guess is the mother licked/chewed it off or it was "clipped" for hunting purposes.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

All we've got is Venus. Hopefully getting one more chi this year *crosses fingers that hubby doesn't change his mind*


----------



## Erendira (Oct 26, 2008)

At the moment I own one chihuahua but I hope I will get another one soon


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

At the moment we just have Rylie and Chloe (2 chis).

Tucker (lc chi) will be joining us next week, hopefully.

We also have a saltwater reef tank and some fish, if that counts


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

I have Sally my Chihuahua
Shihtzu female that is 13yrs old
Emma will be home soon my other Chihuahua
My Yorkie that is ancient, going on 19yrs old
My Congo Grey that is 1yr old
My Double Yellow Head Amazon 23yrs old, had her since she was 3 weeks old


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

I have 4 dogs (Bear and Nanook my two huskies and of course the babies Harley and Simon) and three cats (Mew, Angus and Wee Bit). Although sometimes I think that Angus is a dog as he likes to "bark" when the other dogs do and he comes when he is called and he also plays fetch. Identity crisis in the making...perhaps ;D


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

We have four cats, one chi, four cockatiels and a conure.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

ANABELLE'S MOM said:


> I would love to see a picture of your Great Dane with your chi's. I think the difference is so cute!


Here is a link where I posted some the other day..

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=36780&page=2


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I have 2 cats (Mickey and Snowball) and 1 dog (Jasper)


----------



## BeckyLa (Feb 18, 2009)

I have 25. 1 Chi, Dani, 1 dh, and 23 chickens.


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

MY TURN!!! I have 5 Dogs, 1 Choc lab named Chip, 2 Pugs Tera, and Otis, 1 Pomeranian Evian, My Chihuahua Gizmo, I have 3 Cats Tiramisu, Cypher, and Moonshine. 1 Hamster Snowball, 1 Bunny Oreo, 1 Dove Emmanuel, and 4 Finches Pigpen, Mozart, Einstein and Butterscotch, over 50 Chickens and Roosters and I used to have 2 horses Anastasia that we had to sell due to finances and General that had to be put down about 2 years ago... So that means I live in a NUT HOUSE!!!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

I have 4 Chihuahuas:Kirby, Chewy, Zero, and Honda 2 Chinese Crested/Papillons(PowderPaps):Evy and Dovey, 1 Chinese Crested Hairless: Gucci and 2 DSH Catsocky and Lucy.


----------



## xo Pixie ox (Feb 22, 2009)

I have my Chi " Pixie" a Boxer " Dutch" a pug "Midgette" a rat "Templton" a guinea pig "Fern" and a load of fishies!


----------



## lakeshorechihuahuas (Sep 24, 2008)

Bekyla, I'm glad I'm not the only crazy chicken person on here. I would have to say after my Chihuahua's I love my chickens. After I come to this forum, I usually go to the chicken forum.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

i have 2 dogs
bro has a fish and 2 terrapins


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

ive got 9, 5 dogs, Kisses-Spitz, Biggy - Chihuahua, Zero - Chinese Crested, Nelly & Bonny- Staffordshire bull terriers.
2 dumbo rats, Gus & Barney, a Hamster - Hammy, and a Cat that comes and Goes Socks


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I have 1 dog (boss-chi), 1 cat (thor), and 1 snake (daisy-ball python).


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

My mums also looking into getting a Bernese MD, but we cant seem to find a breeder


----------



## ILoveMyChiChiBaby (Jun 11, 2008)

12

7 dogs, four cats and a parakeet.

There's the three chihuahua mixes, my corgi mix, my American pit bull terrier, my shetland sheepdog mix and the family dog- an American bulldog.

Then there's the four cats 3 domestic or American or something shorthair and a Turkish angora mix. 

Then, the parakeet.

We had two parakeets, but one passed last April. We also had a guinea pig. He, too, passed last April.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I will jump in here too! We have Brody our Chi, and two cats, a 3 year old Maine **** and a siamese mix. 

Oh, and I feed lots of goldfinches outside on my deck. Do they count? LOL!


----------



## scarlett_chaos (Feb 21, 2009)

I have one puppy-dog. She is an awesome mutt that is about five years old now but still acts like a kid.  In the past I have had birds, fish, gerbils, and many, many cats.


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

I currently have two dogs: Bo, my 3 1/2 year old APBT, and Sadie, my 2 year old boxer mix. I also have two cats, Owen and Tom-Tom. I am waiting patiently(sorta) for my chi puppy in a few months.


----------



## bnbjones1994 (Feb 25, 2009)

*2*

I have 2 dogs. Tyson is my 8 yr old 65 lb chow nd lab mix. Lily is my 17 wk 3 lbs 1 oz chi. They love eachother as you can see.


----------

